# Goober's Christmas Cookies



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I post this recipe every Christmas. It's a goodun.

*Goober's Christmas Cookies:*

*1 cup of water
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup of sugar
1 tsp salt
1 cup of brown sugar
lemon juice
4 large eggs
1 cup nuts
2 cups of dried fruit
1 bottle of Jose Cuervo Tequila*

Sample the Cuervo to check quality.
Take a large bowl, check the Cuervo
again to be sure it is of the highest quality. 
Pour one level cup and drink.

Turn on the electric mixer....Beat
one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl.

Add one teaspoon of sugar....Beat again.
At this point it's best to make sure the Cuervo
is still OK, try another cup....just in case.

Turn off the mixerer thingy. Break 2 leggs and
add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried
fruit. Pick the frigging fruit off the floor...Mix
on the turner. If the dried fruit gets stuck in
the beaterers, just pry it loose with a drewscriver.
Sample the Cuervo to check for tonsisticity.

Next, sift two cups of salt, or something. Who
giveshz a sheet? Check the Jose Cuervo. Now
shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. Add
one table. Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink.
Whatever you can find. Greash the oven.

Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to 
fall over. Don't forget to beat off the turner.
Finally, throw the bowl through the window, 
finish the Cose Juervo and make sure to put the stove
in the dishwasher.

Cherry Mistmas!!


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I..I..tried jer rec..hic..reciepe..hic..ish a good un.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL, what no possum? :mrgreen:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I tried the same recipe, but used Jagermeister.....Much better!


----------

